# Great Dog Story



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

GREAT DOG STORY 
Anyone who has pets will really like this. You'll like it even if you don't and you may even decide you need one! 
Mary and her husband Jim had a dog named 'Lucky.' Lucky was a real character. Whenever Mary and Jim had company 
come for a weekend visit they would warn their friends to not leave their luggage open because Lucky would help 
himself to whatever struck his fancy. Inevitably, someone would forget and something would come up missing.

Mary or Jim would go to Lucky's toy box in the basement and there the treasure would be, and all of Lucky's other
favorite toys. Lucky always stashed his finds in his toy box and he was very particular that his toys stay in 
the box. It happened that Mary found out she had breast cancer. Something told her she was going to die of this
disease ....in fact , she was just sure it was fatal. She scheduled the double mastectomy, fear riding her 
shoulders. The night before she was to go to the hospital she cuddled with Lucky. 
A thought struck her...what would happen to Lucky?

Although the three-year-old dog liked Jim, he was Mary's dog through and through. If I die, Lucky will be 
abandoned, Mary thought. He won't understand that I didn't want to leave him. The thought made her sadder than 
thinking of her own death. The double mastectomy was harder on Mary than her doctors had anticipated and Mary 
was hospitalized for over two weeks.

Jim tookLucky for his evening walk faithfully, but the little dog just drooped, whining and miserable. Finally the 
day came for Mary to leave the hospital. When she arrived home, Mary was so exhausted she couldn't even make 
it up the steps to her bedroom. Jim made his wife comfortable on the couch and left her to nap. Lucky stood 
watching Mary but he didn't come to her when she called. It made Mary sad but sleep soon overcame her and 
she dozed. When Mary woke for a second she couldn't understand what was wrong.

She couldn't move her head and her body felt heavy and hot. But panic soon gave way to laughter when Mary realized the problem. 
She was covered, literally blanketed, with every treasure Lucky owned! While she had slept, the sorrowing dog 
had made trip after trip to the basement bringing his beloved mistress all his favorite things in life. 
He had covered her with his love. Mary forgot about dying. Instead she and Lucky began living again, 
walking further and further together every day. It's been 12 years now and Mary is still cancer-free. 
Lucky? He still steals treasures and stashes them in his toy box but Mary remains his greatest treasure. 
Remember....live every day to the fullest. Each minute is a blessing. 
And never forget.... the people who make a difference in our lives are not the ones with the most credentials, 
the most money, or the most awards. They are the ones that care for us. If you see someone without a smile 
today give them one of yours! Live simply. Love seriously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

great story!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Agreed. Great story!


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

A fine story indeed...heartwarming


----------

